# Humbidity



## Italianlnm (Sep 15, 2009)

In my first topic about my new tortoise, everyone said that I need a substrate that holds humidity.

Which is the best?

How do I cause the humidity? Will spraying with a spray bottle lightly help anything?

Also I have heard that fastening a sponge into the top of his hide-a-way log, and wetting it every night will help.. But someone told me that all the humidity would give him a respitary infection.

I have Sulcatas.. Any help?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 15, 2009)

Some people like any of the following for humid substrates: coconut fiber (comes in a brick which you soak in water, or larger chips; I think the brick is better), organic potting soil, Cyprus Mulch, or Orchid Bark. With the coconut fiber or soil you can add up to 50% play sand (from a home improvement store, sold for kid's sandboxes and is clean and large particles) for traction. You want it moist but not damp, and it needs to be kept warm. When you pick up a handful it should hold shape but not drip water when squeezed. What is bets is a matter of opinion. I think you should try whatever you have access to and see what you like. The coconut fiber seems to be popular, but it's really a personal preference and each person here seems to have their favorite. All would need to be changed every few months anyways. The coconut fiber is sold in pet stores, or much cheaper online. The others can be found at garden center or home improvement stores. Look to be sure the Cyprus Mulch is pure. All ingredients should be listed on the bag. Some woods like cedar and pine are toxic. What kind of enclosure? You need something lined with plastic.

The easiest way to add moisture after the initial mixing in my opinion is to pour in a cup or pitcher of water and mix it up with your hands, every few days, especially under any heat sources where it dries out. A spray bottle doesn't add as much moisture and can sometimes splatter and dribble more than add moisture all over, throughout the depth.

I think it is old thinking that moisture causes respiratory infections. You do however need warm & moist, not cold & moist. In the wild Sulcatas dig long burrows that they poo and pee in to bring up the humidity to about 80%. They need it to prevent pyramiding. Every Sulcata I have ever seen kept dry in captivity has pyramided. To the person who says to keep the Sulcata dry, I would like to see their adult torts.

A humid hide is another option (such as with the sponge), but for this to work you have to wet the sponge everyday and the tort has to spend a lot of time in there. Best to have a moist substrate and not have to worry that the sponge isn't doing enough. I think that is better suited to a tort that doesn't have as high of humidity requirements but you want to give them an option. When I tried the sponge it either dripped or didn't add enough humidity. Even dripping, it didn't increase the humidity significantly for my enclosure.

Best wishes.


----------

